

Show HN - Generate beautiful QR codes and receive useful metrics  QRustom - irunbackwards
https://qrustom.com

======
trussi
Nice work.

Glad to see somebody implementing a solution to pretty up QR codes.

Only potential issue is the contrast between the foreground and background
needs to be enough to properly scan.

~~~
MarkTraceur
Way ahead of you! We test it server-side to check if it scans, and if it
doesn't, we alert the user. If the user doesn't care about the successful
scan, then they can go right ahead and use it anyway.

